
Ask HN: Anyone here using Facebook Workplace? - slackoverflower
Was curious how the onboarding and UX was, and how well the company adjusted to a familiar Facebook experience.
======
ghufran_syed
I work with a nonprofit that uses it (for free!). It does help that it's a
familiar interface to most people, and I think the UX is pretty good. Like
most 'corporate social networks', good useability is necessary, but not
sufficient to get people to use the system, you have to change your processes
so that the only way to do something is to use the new system.

It would be nice if it was a little more configurable, we'd like users to be
able to have their own detailed profiles, or maybe import data from a linked
in profile so that other users can find people with specific backgrounds or
experience, but there's nothing like that at the moment, we can't even add a
text field to paste into!

------
cwe
Hard to recall the onboarding experience, typical FB really. They seem to load
in a lot of team/job profile stuff so you can easily connect with your own
dept and teams. The UX is very similar to consumer FB, though they've lost
some stuff and added others. Not a lot of third party integrations, but events
and notes, as well as markdown support. Messaging is convenient, but not as
capable as Slack. We share release notes, interesting articles, photos from
events and stuff, and end up getting a lot of bug reports through it. Sadly,
we've lately used private groups as a way to collect photos and parting words
for people leaving the company.

------
msoad
Like any other social media there are those few people who always share thing
in there and other 90% that never use it

------
ofiner2
We use it and it changed how we communicate internally -- We have groups for
teams / orgs / company-wide and you get to see projects and hear about things
you wouldn't normally, as easily.

Also social groups are cool (For Sale, Memes, Computer Games, etc)

